# How fast do you drive on the highway?



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

We have this thread going on another board I frequent and thought why not post a thread like it here. 

Nothing above 120km/h for me. I just don't feel save doing more than that for a long period of time. Maybe 130 to quickly pass someone but never for more than 2-3 minutes at a time.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Depending on the road conditions and traffic, i would say 120 is about right.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

10 kph over max, so 120 on a 110, 110 on a 100 and 100 on a 90 keeps traffic moving and remains within a certain safety margin.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Speed limit of 110, I am usually going 120. If it's 100, usually around 115 and if it's 90 usually pinned on 100.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Somewhere between 100 and 120 for me. It depends on the highway. For example it's sometimes tough to do anything below 120 on the 407 sometimes. While it's easy to do 100 or 110 on the 401 in clear traffic.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A tad faster than traffic flow.

400 series here - 115-125

Europe 140-160 ............and watch the TDi s fly past me.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

on 400 series, 99 km, and no faster...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Interestingly, an acquaintance of mine from a rural area was nervous in Toronto traffic. He was hovering at the speed limt and pulled over by a policeman who told him to keep up with the traffic flow.

Oh yeah, 120k on the highway.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> on 400 series, 99 km, and no faster...


......yeah right and you drive a Lada too.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

On our highway here - the fastest any one goes is as fast the slowest guy in front (100+ km of winding two lane highway, one spot to pass, speed limit is mostly 80 km/hr, sometimes less). Sometimes they're _not_ idiots and use the 'pullout' to let traffic pass. It teaches you patience.

On Hwy 1 or the Coq or in the prairies - about 8 km/hr above the posted limit. I usually try to stick with the traffic, which means sometimes I'm passing others, sometimes I'm being passed. I usually get where I'm going, so it's all good. (I put about 40,000 km on in a year. One speeding ticket and zero accidents *knock on wood* in 23+ years of doing this for a living.)

And my blood pressure is 110/70.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Depending on the size/conditions of the highway, and the weather--usually 20 over the limit.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

From what I understand, Ontario has higher speed limits than Quebec.
Here it's never beyond 100 Km/h.

Now... I'll get my license this spring, so I can't comment yet.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Before or after I got my first speeding ticket? 

I've been slowing down over time... even pre-ticket. Doing the long drive back and forth on the 401 from University to home, used to average 140-150. 

I'm probably more like 120 now, but it's rare that I need to drive on a 400-series highway for any significant distance.

I do a lot more city driving now--Gardiner and the DVP have a limit of about 90, I'm usually between 90-100 on those. They're twistier, have narrower lanes and traffic can grind to a halt rather suddenly in spots.

All of this assumes that it is not rush hour.


----------



## AlephNull (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm, usually doing driving on the expressway, and highway 8 around kitchener/cambridge. Average around 120-130, depending on the traffic, how well I know the area, etc. 

Then again, I am a teenage male, and thus obligated to drive atleast 20 over at all times .

The old neon seems to go into the serious shakes over 130 or so.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think part of the deal is that cars seem to hit their stride at a certain speed--like everything is perfectly balanced. And that speed is usually somewhere above the speed limit. When the car shakes or vibrates, I tend to back off.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

DBerG said:


> From what I understand, Ontario has higher speed limits than Quebec.
> Here it's never beyond 100 Km/h.


Oh right! I travel through Quebec at least a couple of times every year. On higways marked at 100, I routinely pass through radar traps at up to 145kph and have never been stopped... And on highway 40 thru Montreal, if you go *below* 140 or so you get run down from behind....

To the original question, I generally run about 20k over.......


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I just drove home from Waterloo to Barrie at 8:00pm - I set the cruise on 123km and was able to almost make it home without brake or adjustment the whole way. I usually set my speed at 118 - 125 to stay with the flow during the day (I try to avoid traffic as much as possible by travelling late morning/early afternoon) .. I hate traffic

Reading Sonal's reply of 140-150 reminds me of my commute to Cambridge to Toronto for College on my Suzuki 650GSL. I'm sure my average speed was 140-160km. Guess I was young and stupid then. Now I'm wrapped in 2 tonnes of steel and I drive much more carefully but still FLYING past Macspectrum on the right as he dilly-daddles in the fast lane doing 99km


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

simon said:


> Reading Sonal's reply of 140-150 reminds me of my commute to Cambridge to Toronto for College on my Suzuki 650GSL. I'm sure my average speed was 140-160km. Guess I was young and stupid then.


Ah you see, I was driving from Toronto to Waterloo. Same long, boring stretch of road.

Though six years later, I'm still driving the same car.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> ......yeah right and you drive a Lada too.


you've been peeking...


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> on 400 series, 99 km, and no faster...



I hate the people who do the speed limit in the right lane, then when somebody comes up behind then they pull into the FAST lane, doing the speed limit OR LESS and almost cause an accident and force people to PASS ON THE RIGHT. Since when is this the cool thing to do?

Some people should not be driving!

Going to work on the 417 110-120, coming home 100(rush hour times in the areas that are moving)

Rest of the time 100-105 with the cruise on!


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Depends what I am driving.

When I drive in a cage, I usually keep it at or under 120 km.

When I drive my motorbike, I often go significantly more quickly depending on the stretch of highway.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Vandave said:


> Depends what I am driving.
> 
> When I drive in a cage, I usually keep it at or under 120 km.
> 
> When I drive my motorbike, I often go significantly more quickly depending on the stretch of highway.


That reminds me, when I take my 330 HP 1970 Monte Carlo for a run, I only do 100. 'Course it ain't metric!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

20 over, although I have to fight to keep it down, usually. The car prefers 130. On a trip of any length, I drive whatever speed I can safely drive at, with the intention of maintaining an average of 100km/hr, including short breaks, but not meals. I am usually successful.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

*wee!*

It depends on the highway/freeway.

Generally cruise around 120-130 through just about anything. If it is very straight and very dull (see Highway 22 in Alberta, for example), then it can average about 140 with a few stints up to 160 or 170.

Yes, those TDIs do go pretty good!

Of course, I did get my old 1987 Ford Tempo up to 165 and boy did that thing shake!

James


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

james_squared said:


> It depends on the highway/freeway.
> 
> Generally cruise around 120-130 through just about anything. If it is very straight and very dull (see Highway 22 in Alberta, for example), then it can average about 140 with a few stints up to 160 or 170.
> 
> ...


You sure about highway 22?

No one in their right mind would do those kinds of speeds on highway 22.

Two lanes, hidden curves, blind hills and heavy traffic, especially between Cochrane and Sundre. Surely you jest? 

You must mean what used to be highway 2, now the QE2 between Edmonton and Calgary. And if you are doing that kind of speed, even on that highway, please stay home. That is WAY too fast and makes you a danger to others. 120 to 130 is as fast as one should ever run on that highway.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'd confirm that 130-140 on Sonal's stretch. Been in that pack many times. 

Scary when you are towing a boat with the relative speed differences. I'd hide behind a truck but they're motorin' too.

401 inbound to Toronto around Whitby can ramp up pretty high too as can 400 southbound.

I don't find 407 as fast thos maybe cuz it's very very well patrolled.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally Posted by MACSPECTRUM
> on 400 series, 99 km, and no faster...


I assume everyone noticed the "wink"
I just don't know if it is a good idea to admit to speeding on a public forum.

hint:


----------



## Craigger (Aug 8, 2005)

whatever the flow of traffic is. although I have been known to be able to do west TO to kingston in under 1:45.

I like to stya between 120-140 though as long as traffic is staying with that. 


if its 100. im doing that. I find that my car(s) have a smooth spot of 110-115 and 140-160 depending on which one.


I would rather be doing 140 with the flow than 110 and causing problems


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Nothing over 120 km/h for me... it's 100 here. When I went to Moncton in my mom's truck I was going like 150 km/h, it was 110 there, no one in sight... but I have a SMALL car and I don't like going too fast... people pass me I don't care, I rolled my car before and I don't want to experience that again because it could be worse, I was lucky that time.

I avoided the highway for awhile turned out the front rim on passenger's side was dented in two places, switched it with the back and things are back to normal.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> I assume everyone noticed the "wink"
> I just don't know if it is a good idea to admit to speeding on a public forum.


They can't prove that you weren't lying just to make yourself look really cool.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

But I can - he parks it in my driveway all the time.......the Lada that is  of course.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

i usually go 120 on the 400 series highway. if i get the rage, i get to about 140-150.

last christmas day, i was late for a family gathering in whitby (i live in hamilton) and i did the entire 407 from beginning to end in about 30 mins.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

When I was driving from Munich to West Berlin in 1984 on the Autobahn we only had one speed...
It was foot to the floor, Can't remember how fast we were going...The speedo was broken,
But the Mercedes cars behind us on our bumper were signalling to pass us in the passing lane.
(Just to give you an idea of how fast we were going)

In Canada I drove mostly motorcycles and the top speed that I'd travel would
depend on how tired my neck became. (I didn't have a windscreen).

D


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

usually 115 on 400 series. 125 to pass someone.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

wow I feel like a fast driver now lol On most 400 I'll do 120-130 minimum but on the 407 I tend to do about 140-150 depending on which stretch I'm on

anybody else here ever governed a car? (if you don't know what I mean by that, then you've never done it )


----------



## Craigger (Aug 8, 2005)

yup. 225 with 1400 to go in 5th.




198 in the other. drag lmited


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

i can't tell you the maximum speed, because it varies, but the minimum is always 20% over the posted limit.


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

I generally go the speed limit (110) because I drive a company vehicle.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Sinc,

Yes, I do mean Highway 2. Thanks for correcting me.

I haven't driven north of Calgary, so I cannot comment on that stretch of highway. But, Highway 2 between Fort Macleod and Calgary is pretty quick.

James


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

james_squared said:


> Sinc,
> 
> Yes, I do mean Highway 2. Thanks for correcting me.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness, you could kill yourself doing that on highway 22! 

But traffic on northbound 2 from Calgary to Edmonton is no place to take risks either. Much too busy.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I like taking 21 instead of 2. 

22 is truly scenic. I drive it at least once a year when I take my daughter to horsie camp.

And even 23 south of Calgary is fun, if you're a trekkie and like to stop in Vulcan for the photo op.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Agreed on both counts!


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

It depends. After hours when the traffic is actually moving I'd say 120 is the minimum.

Highway 400 is like an autobahn. Not one time on the way home from the cottage have I failed to get in a large pack of vehicles that is moving at least 160km/h, and there have been trips with long stretches of 180-200+ on that highway. 

Get outside of the city on the 401 and there are usually some really fast moving packs as well, alot of the time driving from 150-170, but not quite as fast as the 400.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

I usually drive the limit plus 10, unless I'm on the 401 in and around the GTA, where you have to be at 130 simply to survive.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

I commute from Ajax to Mississauga everyday. In the morning I keep up with the flow of traffic, and occasionally juice it when there is a nice break from the stop/go traffic. I usually am coming home around 9PMish, and unless i set my cruise to 110km/h (which I do from time to time) I rarely dip below 150km/h. At that time of night, especially east of the DVP I am barely passing anyone. 

I almost never use the 407, but one morning I had to go from Ajax to Milton and used it. I was being passed like crazy. I set the cruise to 150km/h and still had work trucks and minivans passing me. WOW. That long drive took no time at all.

While it sounds like i move pretty fast, I only do it if the conditions are perfect, there few cars on the road and I leave plenty of space. I'd rather do 110km/h and arrive late than do 150km/h arrive on time, and drive like an idiot.

To sum up, if I can speed safely (it is possible), I do.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

What about small cars or rusty old beaters doing 120km/h? Thats dangerous as the car can easily fall apart. The smart car's speedo goes up to 120km/h but I would be pretty desperate before I take one of those on the highway. EEEK


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

JAGflyer said:


> What about small cars or rusty old beaters doing 120km/h? Thats dangerous as the car can easily fall apart. The smart car's speedo goes up to 120km/h but I would be pretty desperate before I take one of those on the highway. EEEK


You might be VERY surprised at the integrity of a Smart car in a crash. Much safer than most would think. Take a look at this video:

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/60538/smart_car_crash/


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

120 to 130 usually. Rarely hit upwards of 140. One day I was travelling up to Barrie, and hit 140, and was still being passed.

DVP during rush hour - 7km/h MAX


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah the stretch up to Barrie on the 400..... fastest I've ever travelled in a car for a sustained period... we were cruising in a Quattro ( not mine and I wasn't driving )
220+ the whole way........got passed twice.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Alone the twinned sections of the national highways in New Brunswick, 120 to 130 (depending on weather, amount of traffic). Single lane 90 to 100, 80 at night from Fredericton to Saint John (moose)


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

I do 130 ish can peek 160 passing on 400 series HWY

I do about 110 on 2 lane hwys that are posted 80

and 70 ish in 60 areas, but close to speed limit on those 50 / 40 streets.

Worst thing I did was 205 in an 80 km/h side road

shoe


----------

